# New saddle causing lower back pain



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm trying out a loaner saddle for a week from my LBS, the Fizik Antares VS (as a little background, I don't have any numbness but they had the VS available to test, and they said that the cutout wouldn't cause any problems even if you don't need it). They recommended the Antares because it has more of a flat shape, like my current saddle.

My current saddle is the stock Felt 2.3 that came on my 2010 z85. It has an OK shape, but has a little too much padding, as I feel I sink into it on longer rides. I have put about 2,000 miles on it since last year, and for the most part is has felt OK. Sometimes on long rides the saddle feels like it's bunching up the padding in my bibs a bit, and I have to stand and reposition it.

On my second test ride (probably about 20 miles) of the week with the Antares VS, my lower back started to ache pretty bad, similar to how your lower back will hurt if you stand in place without walking or sitting for several hours.

Is this pretty normal as your body gets use to a new saddle? When I purchased the bike, I received a fitting from the shop and everything has felt great for this past year. This is the first time I've experienced back aches while riding, and it's annoying to say the least.

The saddle is tilted ever-so-slightly nose up. I'm wondering if I should play with that setting at all. Maybe try setting it perfectly level?

A week isn't enough time to really get used to a saddle... my LBS does offer a month-long return policy if you buy a saddle from them, so I may take them up on that and try it out for longer period of time. I may also try the Antares without the cut out.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Definitely level the saddle first. You can even tilt it *slightly* nose down, but try level before any forward tilt.

I have tried several saddles, and as a data point none of them have affected my back. But then again I'm working to find something more comfortable to my crotch and I've tried 5 so far.

David


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There's some relevant info that you'd need to know (and post) before someone can provide reliable feedback.

The problem with swapping saddle is that many people don't take careful measurements beforehand, thinking that if they position the saddle the same on the rails, they'll duplicate fit. This is only true if the dimensions and your position on the saddle are the same, which is seldom the case. 

If you did the set up and weren't careful with your baseline measurements, there's a possibility that you extended reach to the bars, which (if you've gone beyond your range of acceptable reach) can cause lower back pain. 

If you know your KOPS (+/-) setting, I suggest duplicating that with your new saddle. If you don't, check KOPS now to see if it's negative (behind spindle) enough to increase reach. If it is, reset to at or just behind pedal spindle. I'd also recheck saddle height.

Regarding saddle tilt: While it's true that most riders prefer a level saddle, females sometimes prefer it slightly tipped nose down. Others (me included) prefer it very slightly tipped up. I wouldn't suggest tilting it down without cause, because that tends to shift weight to the front, leading to arm/ wrist/ hand discomfort, and sometimes numbness. Start level, and adjust from there.

I did some assuming here, so if you could 'fill in the blanks' so to speak, providing some info on how your new saddle was set up (and by whom) it might be easier to pin down the cause of your discomfort.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi PJ,

I had my LBS swap the saddle for me as I was already at the shop and decided to take one of their loaners on a whim, and it looked like the guy took care to measure how high my saddle was with a measuring tape, and raise the seat post to compensate, as the Fizik saddle was not as thick as my old saddle.

It didn't feel like my reach changed at all, at least that I could tell... but perhaps it changed enough for my lower back to notice! Perhaps they didn't take as much care as it seems like they did.

I have photos of where my old saddle was positioned before it was removed, so I need to compare where the new one is vs. the old one.

This is the first major change I've done to my bike setup since getting it, so I'd like to get it correct, obviously! It's also hard to tell objectively how much I like/dislike the new saddle on it's own merits when my back starts to hurt when riding it, because that obviously degrades the whole experience.

Of course, I could tell them all this when I return the loaner saddle on Sunday, and perhaps they'll make some changes for me and let me run around with it for another week.

Another thing I was going to do this spring/summer was to get a professional fitting. There is a well-regarded fitting studio here in town that sponsors the racing team for the club I'm in, so you can get a multi-hour fitting session for under $200... it may be worth the price to make sure I am positioned optimally on the bike, and would cost the same as a new saddle. Maybe that would be a better use of my $160?


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, is the KPOS setting the numbers on the side of the saddle rail?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

From what you offered, I suspect the LBS fitter didn't take care to duplicate your fore/ aft position. If correct, that could play a part in causing your discomfort. It's also possible that this saddle simply doesn't suite you and angles your pelvis in a way your anatomy doesn't like. 

If you want to give the saddle more time, I suggest going back to the LBS and asking that they check KOPS. Depending on where it's now set, they can adjust it to be at or slightly behind pedal spindle. That may not fix your fit issue, but it's a start.

Regarding your question between the choice of a pro fit or new saddle, I'd go with the pro fit. It may have corrected your saddle/ bib issue. 

To answer your KOPS question, here's a diagram on how to check it. With pedals at 9 and 3, follow the dotted line. Your LBS will know how to do this:
View attachment 229643


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi PJ,

Thanks for your suggestions. I'm going to try and get out at least twice more before I have to take the saddle back on Sunday, so I'll see if they can offer up any suggestions if my back is still bothering me.

In the mean time, I'll look into the fore/aft position of the saddle and try and determine if it was set different than my old one.

Thanks again.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Just as a follow-up, I went out and did a 30 mile ride tonight, and my back felt fine until near the end, as 30 miles is pretty much when I start to feel crispy at this time.

I'm not sure what caused the intense discomfort on Tuesday, but perhaps my body just needed time to get used to the saddle. Again, I'll bring it up with the shop when I return the saddle and see what they say.

Thanks again for the suggestions! I'll probably still get a fitting later this summer as well.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mcsqueak said:


> Just as a follow-up, I went out and did a 30 mile ride tonight, and my back felt fine until near the end, as 30 miles is pretty much when I start to feel crispy at this time.
> 
> I'm not sure what caused the intense discomfort on Tuesday, but perhaps my body just needed time to get used to the saddle. Again, I'll bring it up with the shop when I return the saddle and see what they say.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions! I'll probably still get a fitting later this summer as well.


Glad it's working out for you. I wouldn't think that type of pain/ discomfort would be related to acclimating to a new saddle, but with fit issues, most anything is possible.

Your fit will evolve over time, so I think it's a good plan to get some additional time on the bike before opting for a pro (or similar) fit.

Enjoy, and ride safe!!


----------

